# Bundeslia Herbstmeister 2009/10



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2009)

Jetzt geht die Bundesliga bald in die Winterpause. Was meint ihr wer wird
Herbstmeister 2009 ?

Mein Tipp : Werder Bremen


----------



## Stefan24100 (3 Nov. 2009)

FC Bayern


----------



## General (3 Nov. 2009)

Schalke


----------



## Crash (3 Nov. 2009)

blupper schrieb:


> Schalke



Wieso konnte ich mir deine Antwort schon denken ??? lol6


----------



## Buterfly (4 Nov. 2009)

Werder Bremen,

Die Leverkusener werden den Vorsprung nicht halten können.


----------



## Ch_SAs (4 Nov. 2009)

blupper schrieb:


> Schalke



lol5 Niemals !

Ich tippe auf Werder, Leverkusen ist mir da noch zu unreif .


----------



## Christian Behne (4 Nov. 2009)

Hamburger SV OLE,OLE


----------



## Mandalorianer (4 Nov. 2009)

natürlich Werder


----------



## carun (12 Nov. 2009)

Ich sage Leverkusen


----------

